# RMI Registry?



## Guest (18. Jun 2007)

Hallo,

ich versuche mich gerade im Thema RMI einzuarbeiten.

Um damit arbeiten zu können, muss ich die rmiregistry starten.

Dies soll mit in der Konsole mit dem Befehl:

start rmiregistry


Die Datei rmiregistry konnte nicht gefunden werden.


Muss ich irgendetwas installieren, damit rmi funktionier?

Muss ich eienne Pfad setzen oder Ähnliches?


Gruß


----------



## L-ectron-X (18. Jun 2007)

Du musst natürlich den Pfad zum bin-Verzeichnis deiner JDK-Installation setzen.
Dazu kannst du dir unter Windows eine Batchdatei schreiben, die den Pfad setzt und die RMIRegistry startet:

```
@echo off
set path=.;C:\Programme\Java\jdk1.5.0_12\bin
start rmiregistry
```

Oder du startest die RMIRegistry mit deinem Java-Programm:

```
private Registry registry; //RMI-Registry

[...]
   LocateRegistry.createRegistry(Registry.REGISTRY_PORT); //RMI-Port 1099
   registry = LocateRegistry.getRegistry();
```


----------



## Guest (18. Jun 2007)

Danke für die Antwort.

Also mit dem Script funktioniert es leider nicht.

aber es funktioniert über Java.

Gruß


----------



## L-ectron-X (18. Jun 2007)

Naja, du musst den Inhalt der Batchdatei schon an dein System anpassen. Möglicherweise arbeitest du mit einem ganz anderen JDK, oder es ist ganz wo anders auf deinem System gespeichert.
Ich habe auch noch einen Schreibfehler gefunden und behoben, vieleicht, was das ja auch der Grund.


----------

